
Ask HN: What is hire.withGoogle.com? - rattray
I can&#x27;t tell if it&#x27;s a job board product offered by Google, or their in-house job board.<p>Example post: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hire.withgoogle.com&#x2F;public&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;medisas&#x2F;view&#x2F;P_AAAAAACAAADCtXddDrnY6h
for https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.medisas.com&#x2F; (possible Alphabet subsidiary?)
======
thevoidinthenet
Seems that works based on your location, take a look a the code inside the
page. Probably when you log in, they search on your background to see if you
are eligible to anyone hiring

------
smt88
The former. I was actually just sent a link to use it to apply to a non-Google
job.

~~~
maxpupmax
Yeah, and the top level domain redirects to google.com the DNS registrar is
the same one the Google uses, and WHOIS says the owner is Google.

I guess it's just a quiet launch of a Google service, probably beta-ing it
with the YC crowd.

